# Windows Media Player Spectrum Analyzer



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone has discovered any specifications or specifics regarding the Media Player (ver 11) "Bars and Waves - Bars" spectrum display? I'm interested in getting a estimated amplitude measurement (in db) or number of frequency bins for music or signal playing. Are there any hidden variables for changing either of these parameters?

Another related question, is there any specifics for the Media Player's built-in "Graphic Equalizer"? The frequency bands are identified but the amplitude changes are just +/-(0-10). What is the magnitude units "db" or just arbitrary number?

Microsoft has nothing useful. The rest of the web seems to only be concerned with how to set it. Nothing for calibration purposes.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

My graphic ( WMP, version 11 ) says ( via its mouse hovering info ) that each band gives control of plus or minus 14 ( no units ) .

According to REWs ( RTA function ), those "unitless numbers" do in factcorrespond * to db *. 

*I found this out by ;*

- Playing back a 20 sec, 1K WAVE file ( with WMP ), while monitoring that signal with REW , all the while looking at REWs' RTA window and making changing to WMPs graphic EQ .

- The WAVE file came about by using REWs tone generator to output a 1K sinewave, which I then recorded into Audacity / which was then exported as the WAVE file / and then finally played back with WMP ( through the its graphic EQ ) .


- Sorry ! I don't know anything about your first question .

<> EarlK


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

EarlK said:


> According to REWs ( RTA function ), those "unitless numbers" do in fact correspond * to db *.
> 
> *I found this out by ;*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Earl. I was thinking along those same lines to try and create or find a test signal file to determine the magintude. I was stumped about how to create or generate a pink/white noise test signal for comparison. Is there anyway to get either pink or white noise as a test signal - similar to your 1 KHz test signal?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I was stumped about how to create or generate a pink/white noise test signal for comparison. Is there anyway to get either pink or white noise as a test signal - similar to your 1 KHz test signal?



- The noise generator in REW has both Pink & White Noise . 
- Do as I did, use that generator to produce the test signal type you want > then record it in something like 
 
> then export the recording as a WAVE file and you now have your test signal ( playable on WMP ) .

<> EarlK


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

EarlK said:


> - The noise generator in REW has both Pink & White Noise .


Thanks again, Earl. I've just started using REW over the last week or so. I haven't even scratched the surface yet. I just keep reading and trying to get the hang of this impressive and powerful software!


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

AVoldMan said:


> I'm curious ...
> 
> Another related question, is there any specifics for the Media Player's built-in "Graphic Equalizer"?
> 
> ...for calibration purposes.


Is the "Q" of this EQ constant? What is it's value? How would you estimate the filter performance to enter it into the REW EQ Filter sheet?

Is there some standard for a generic 10 band octave EQ for "Q"?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Is the "Q" of this EQ constant?
> What is it's value?
> How would you estimate the filter performance to enter it into the REW EQ Filter sheet?
> Is there some standard for a generic 10 band octave EQ for "Q"?


I don't care to research the answers to all those questions ( so I won't be doing your homework for you ) .

BTW; I just don't understand your fascination with WMPs Spectrum Analyser .

The RTA/Spectrum Analyser window within REW is much more powerful and user friendly than WMP ( in fact by using REW, one can probably get the answers to all of the above questions / if you see the irony in that ) .

I suggest that you spend more of your time figuring out how to use REW, with all its features .

<> EarlK


----------

